

Ask HN: What are the technologies used by Anonymous & Lulzsec? - anononon

I do not know much about the technical side of these movements but am interested in how they do what they do.  Anonymously sharing large data sets, internal and external communications, and how they cover their tracks.<p>(This is a throw away account by an interested web dev.)
======
TMK
They cover their tracks with p2p, tor, Virtual Private Networks.

They use denial of service attacks and some of them have bot nets to do that.

Most of their hacks are SQL injections, though they probably have some more
advanced hackers available.

------
retroafroman
In regards to sharing data, torrents are used, primarily through
thepiratebay.org.

Much of the internal communication that has leaked/been given out is IRC.
External communication has been Twitter and the hacks themselves.

